

Blogging is the hardest “conversation” I’ve ever had - pdubroy
http://dubroy.com/blog/2008/08/26/blogging-is-the-hardest-conversation-ive-ever-had/

======
swombat
Aren't trackbacks automatic with most blog software?

~~~
pdubroy
I think _pingbacks_ are, but I don't believe trackbacks are, because they
require a URL which is different than the entry permalink.

Although, that's part of my problem -- it's not at all obvious if it's okay to
stop doing trackbacks and just rely on pingbacks.

